# Lots of new results



## rokicki (Jul 18, 2010)

For those interested in computer cubing, lots of new results have been
announced by Thomas Scheunemann in cubelovers:

http://cubezzz.homelinux.org/drupal/

He has finished calculating the number of positions at 16q* and 17q*,
and also 14f* and he threatens to finish 15f*.

Well worth a look.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 18, 2010)

Uh-oh, I feel threatened already.

The results are rather awesome, though. I sort of want to see some graphs; the branching factor is the interesting part, right?


----------



## rokicki (Jul 29, 2010)

*15f* in the Face Turn Metric*

The number of positions at distance 15 in the face turn metric is 91,365,146,187,124,313.

This result is from a collaboration between Morley Davidson, John Dethridge, Herbert Kociemba, and Tomas Rokicki.

More details will be forthcoming in a future announcement.


----------



## mrCage (Jul 29, 2010)

Why isn't the page loading?? 

Per


----------



## rokicki (Jul 29, 2010)

The site is down at the moment; this happens sporadically.


----------



## mrCage (Jul 29, 2010)

Isn't linux supposed to be reliable? :-(


----------

